

Innovative subway advertisements - j_baker
http://flavorwire.com/105040/10-innovative-subway-advertisements?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+flavorwire-rss+%28Flavorwire%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mathgladiator
there is something sadly evil (and oddly unsurprising) about the funeral
services ad.

------
itiztv
brilliant

